# Had to share this! .....( feel so honoured!)



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've just discovered that Kathryn Vercillo ( Crochet Concupiscence) has featured me in her Sunday lnstagram feature! - that's really exciting for me, because l admire her, & l've never been featured on anything like that before! 
l feel honoured.....& want to share with KP friends :-

http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com/2014/06/crochet-instagrammed-19/#more-38395


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

WooHoo. Congratulations.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratulations ! 
Seems like a nice site.

Where are you in ireland?
My family is in mayo outside westport


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations for sure !!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

How cool is that!!!!!


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job! I'm so glad that your work has been recognized. Congratulations! This has to be very exciting for you!


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Congratulations! You must be over the moon. Your work is lovely and certainly deserves to be featured.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Hip Hip Horray!!!!! How wonderful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations,you deserve the honer.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

"Bells! Whistles! Fireworks! Well Done You!" Three cheers from me to you on your triumphant day. Hoping this is just the beginning of a dream followed. Congratulations to you.

I went to the site and saw you and then followed your link to Etsy. You have some lovely things with great pricing and I am going to keep it in mind when I start Christmas shopping.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> WooHoo. Congratulations.


Thanks!.... that's so funny! ...really made me laugh!!!


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Kudos. .indeed an honor!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> "Bells! Whistles! Fireworks! Well Done You!" Three cheers from me to you on your triumphant day. Hoping this is just the beginning of a dream followed. Congratulations to you.
> 
> I went to the site and saw you and then followed your link to Etsy. You have some lovely things with great pricing and I am going to keep it in mind when I start Christmas shopping.


Hey!... thank you so much DonnieK!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

cathie02664 said:


> Congratulations !
> Seems like a nice site.
> 
> Where are you in ireland?
> My family is in mayo outside westport


I'm not far from Mayo,.....in Rosmuc, Co. Galway. Thank you!


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

Congratulations that is awesome!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

That's so great!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Very Nice! Congratulations


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Congratulations! :-D :-D


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats for sure, love your work and color choices also. Keep following your dream .


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So wonderful, congrats!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

What an honor! You deserve it - your work is beautiful.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations!
It's always nice to be so honored.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

congrats! good for you!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats to YOU !

But WE already knew this!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Your work is lovely, you deserve it.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations ! Lovely work


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats. That is so nice. I checked your Etsy and you make beautiful items.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> WooHoo. Congratulations.


Love the applause avatar. Can you give me the link?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

We'll done. It's nice to have the beautiful things that we make acknowledged :thumbup:


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats to a lovely lady!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Congratulations. Your work is lovely and it's terrific that you are receiving this recognition. Enjoy the wonderful comments and good wishes from all - well deserved!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

No wonder she featured it. Beautiful!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations!! Glad you shared it with KP friends.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome! Big hug!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

You certainly do deserve to be featured. Your work is quite amazing!


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Woo Hoo ! Congrats! You should feel so honored. I would be over the moon. The most I've been shown is a week or so in the LYS window! And I work there!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

That is wonderful. Kudos to you!!


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was havroing trouble figuring out which is your item, can you help?


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Congratulations! What an honor.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

renie60135 said:


> I was havroing trouble figuring out which is your item, can you help?


Hi renie, l think the problem may be that the link comes to a lovely flower-shaped cushion, and you have to go back up to the beginning of the page, where Kathryn mentions me, ( l'm bethshananne on lnstagram) and shows 3 pics of my work, close up blue embroidered , rainbow handwarmers, & the last stage in my crochet slipper-boots.
Hope that helps? Hilary


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good for you!!!!!!! Congratulations! I'm glad you were recognized in this way!!!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Yeh! Well done.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Well thank you all SO much! - overwhelmed by the lovely responses!
l love KP!....and that means all of you! - so much encouragement & friendship on here... Hilary


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You deserve it.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

How wonderful for you. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations. It's nice to feel special and get recognized for the things we do.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Hi renie, l think the problem may be that the link comes to a lovely flower-shaped cushion, and you have to go back up to the beginning of the page, where Kathryn mentions me, ( l'm bethshananne on lnstagram) and shows 3 pics of my work, close up blue embroidered , rainbow handwarmers, & the last stage in my crochet slipper-boots.
> Hope that helps? Hilary


Your slipper boots are really nice. Do you make your own soles?


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> Hi renie, l think the problem may be that the link comes to a lovely flower-shaped cushion, and you have to go back up to the beginning of the page, where Kathryn mentions me, ( l'm bethshananne on lnstagram) and shows 3 pics of my work, close up blue embroidered , rainbow handwarmers, & the last stage in my crochet slipper-boots.
> Hope that helps? Hilary


So, we got to see several lovely things. Yours have been moved toward the top, and what beautiful handwarmers!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

way to go :thumbup:


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Your slipper boots are really nice. Do you make your own soles?


Yes, l cut up 2nd- hand coats! if you read through this topic, l explain the process...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265750-1.html


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am so very glad that you shared this with all of us! Cheers to you! Your work is beautiful and I am so glad to see more of it, and to learn that others recognize how great it is also! Very well done!!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

awwww ...thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats to you!!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations for being recognized for your wonderful crochet work.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Many congratulations, well deserved ....


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations, that is really great


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

way to go


----------



## Gen (Apr 8, 2011)

To Bethshangirl: Congratulations on your success! Your beautiful work has heightened my interest in learning more about how to crochet beyond the chain/single stitch. What an inspiration you are!

Gen


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

It's easy to see from looking at your work just why you were honored. Your creations are beautiful, unique, and have perfect color. Thank you for sharing this magnificent collection.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've bought several of your pieces of jewelry. They are beautifully made and I adore wearing them. A well deserved honour for your stunning work.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Am very happy for you. A real honor.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> Hi renie, l think the problem may be that the link comes to a lovely flower-shaped cushion, and you have to go back up to the beginning of the page, where Kathryn mentions me, ( l'm bethshananne on lnstagram) and shows 3 pics of my work, close up blue embroidered , rainbow handwarmers, & the last stage in my crochet slipper-boots.
> Hope that helps? Hilary


Does anyone know where to get the directions for the cushion?


----------

